# Oscar Jumped out of Tank



## JOHN/VAL (Aug 4, 2011)

Went down this am to check and feed fish, we have 3 tanks, 90, 120 & 180 gallons

The 180 has the Oscars, 2 about 8 inches long, 2 firemouths, 2 Convicts, 2 Banded L and Catfish.

One of the Oscars was on the carpet still moving, picked him up and put back in tank, seems to be doing fine, although he did not eat. I have a 1/2" thick plexy-glass lid on tank, with 2 small openings at back corners to allow heater & hoses for FX-5 Filter.

I was shocked he got out, wow that lid is supper tight and have no idea how it happened. Lid is custom made and very heavy.

lucky i went down to check at that time, tank has been set up for about 7 mths, the Convicts have breed a couple of times and currently have eggs under rocks. I removed one of the males awhile ago as he was supper agreesive , this male in tank is not as bad. could the Oscar been harassed that much he would jump out, i am going to lower water and remove remaining male Convict and been done with the breeding. I never wanted those fish to breed in the first place.

thanks

john


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad to hear you got the oscar back in time before it was too late. Mine jumped out of the tank about a month ago. I opened the tank lid to feed it, then as I was opening the food container it decided to jump out. It was flopping around so high I couldn't catch him, meanwhile the cat came running over so I grabbed the cat and threw it in a bedroom and got out my large net since I couldn't get a hold on it with my hands. I only leave the tank lid open long enough to throw the food in really fast.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could have very well jumped due to aggression. When fish are attacked, they usually get pushed to the top of the tank when they feel they have nowhere else to go. I would not try to keep breeding convicts with anything else.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (Apr 20, 2013)

This also happened to my brother. He had 3 at the time. Also around 2-3". His didn't make it.
it. Did your guy make a full recovery?


----------



## JOHN/VAL (Aug 4, 2011)

Oscar did survive and did very well, however he jumped out again & did not make it, ran out of luck.


----------

